# Hello from Miami!



## alyx92 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!


My name is Alyx, I'm a LD for my local theater (Miami Childrens Theater). I fancy myself pretty okay with conventional fixtures but im TOTALY DMX illiterate! Hopefully that'll change soon!  Im happy to join a community with an awesome group of people! 

See you on the boards!

-Alyx


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome Alyx! Good to have you here. There is a lot of info here on DMX, so feel free to jump right in. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!


----------

